# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  أحلى هـوشــة ....  !!!!

## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 


*اليوم جبتلكم موضوع* 

*وإن شاء الله يعجبكم*

*هذي هوشه بين السمينات والنحيفات* 

*يالله خلونا نشوووووووف*

*مين اللي انتصرت على الثانية ....*


*هذي قصة زاد فيها الخلاف ؟؟* 
*قصه ما بين السمينة والنحاف؟؟* 

*قصه تحكي لكل وحدة حسن الأوصاف !!* 

*وكل وحدة فيهم تقول الزين عندي وراح* 

*تشوفونه يوم الزفاف ....*

*نبدأ القصة بالسميناااااااااات !!* 

*ونشوف وش عندهن الفطيناااااااااااات!!* 

*وكيف بيحرون النحيفاااااااااات ؟؟* 

*اللي يعايرونهم بالعوووووووود!!* 

*قالت السمينة حنا بنات نعمة* 

*موب مثلكم ما ذقنا اللحمة !!!* 

*مغير حدكم خبزة وجبنة !!* 

*وحسنكم دايم محدوووووووووود !!!* 

*ردت النحيفة وقالت لا عاااااااااااد!!!* 

*حدك كذب يا شحنة سمااااااااااد!!* 

*النعمة فيناااااااااااا والخير زاااااااااااد!!!* 

*بس موب مثلكن تبلعن كل موجوووووووووود
خخخخخخ* 

*قامت السمينة وقالت شووفي* 

*الجسم اللي يرد الرووووووووح شووفي!!* 

*موب عظمة فوق عظمة* 
*خخخخخخخ اللهم لا شماتة* 

*شوفي وجهك كله خشم بدون خدووووووود* 

*ضحكت النحيفة وقالت ماااااااااالت!!* 

*داااااااااام هذا جسمك مااااااااالت!!!* 

*مدري أنا وراك أو قبااااااااالك >> 
هههههههههههه* 
*حلووووووووة !!!* 

*إنتِ وجسمك كنك خريطة حدود >>
خخخخخخ*
*الله يرجهم* 

*زااااااااادت الضحكة في السمينة* 

*وصار جسمها يختض مثل الماكينة* 

*وقااااااااالت كش عليك يا الشينة*

*دااااااااااااام عقلك بالفكر محدوووووود >>
ايوووووووووه* 
*اديلوووووووووه* 

*استغربت النحيفة منهااااااااا؟؟*

*وقااااااالت يا ربي وش قصدهاا؟؟؟* 

*عسى ما مدحتها وأنا أبي أسبهاااااااا؟؟ >>*
*يا عمري يالنحيفة..
شكت بالموضوع !!!*

*وقااااااااامت تنااااااااااظر وهي تقول وش المقصود؟؟* 

*قالت السمينة أنا جسمي يسمونه الرويااااااان 
موب مثلك عظمتين وخشم ولسااااااان* 

*لو يشووفك طير لقطك يحسبك دووووووود !!!* 

*قااااااالت النحيفة..*
*أنا دوده؟؟
يا أم البقررررر؟؟*

*ياللي بطنك لو أنه بلستك انفجر >> 
هههههههههاااااي أيوه عطيهم* 

*شووفي شكلك تقولي من بني البقر..* 

*غريبة الديناصوووووووور إلى هلحين موجوود؟؟؟* 

*ردت السمينة وقالت موتي من الحرة !!*

*الزين عندي والموضوع انتهى أمررررررره* 

*انتِ وجسمك تقول كنك إبره .........*

*الله يرحم من بيااااااااااخذك* 
*تراه مقروود ...* 

*قالت النحيفة اسكتي لا أطق يدك واخلي خدودك تختض >>
حلوووووووووه*

*انتِ وذااااااااا الخدوود تقول واحد يتمضمض >> 
هههههه* 
*جابتها* 

*أقول ضفي شحمتك ولا تنسين الخدوووووووود* 

*قمت أنا وقلت يكفي خلااااااص* 

*ما عاد أبي اسمع طلق الرصااااااص* 

*وحدة كنهااااااا مقلمة*
*والثانية قلم رصاااااااص*


*تحياااااااااااتي
*******************

*من هنااااااااك طبعًـــا ...*


*بس حابة أعرف مين عندنا بالروضة 
مثل المقلمة 
وقلم الرصاص ...!!
بدون زعل حبيباتي ...*

----------

هدوء الغرام (05-03-2011), 

الفراش الفاطمي (02-16-2011)

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*شو أحبتي* 
*من الـ {17 } مشاهد* 
*ولا واحد عجبتوا هالهوشة  ؟؟؟*
*ولا حتي النحيفات ...  !!!!*

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

هههههههههههههههه
ياعلي
 ام اني من قلم الرصااص واعظم وترى مايسمووني الا هيكل عظمي

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*معقولة* 
*خادمة المجتبى* 
*هيكل وقلم رصاص* 
*مو باين عليج* 
*من الاسم طبعا ...*

*شكري لهيك مرور* 
*عظمي ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
هههههههههههههههههه خوش هوشه 

يسلمو غناتي على الطرح القميل 
ماقلتي لينا انتي اي نوع منهم ؟! 

موفقه غناتو ~
*

----------


## موالية حيدر

> *هههههههههههههههههه خوش هوشه* 
> 
> *فـلّـــــــــــــة هو هيج  !!!**يسلمو غناتي على الطرح القميل* 
> 
> *ويسلم مرورك الأقمل .. { كله قمل }  خخخخ ههههخهههه**ماقلتي لينا انتي اي نوع منهم ؟!* 
> 
> 
> *شوفي حبيبتي وردو * 
> *الموالين كيف بيكونوا .. !!!!*
> ...



 
 
*كل التوفيق  يشملك ع هيك* 
*مرور حلو* 
 
*يـــــــ    ــــــــا*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-11-2011)

----------

